# Purple Primer Not Required



## Mule (Nov 3, 2011)

I inspected a commercial plumbing job today. There was a hand sink that had an indirect waste.

Issued a red tag.







The plumber said "As long as you use "All Purpose Glue" you don't need to use any primer."

Me.....Well.......teach me something. Where is it in the code that it spells that out!

Plumber..... Don't have a code book!

Me..... You don't have a code book with you OR you don't have a code book PERIOD?

Silence.................... can you come back tomorrow?

Plumber..........Well what about "hot glue"?

Me..... What about it?

Plumber.... Can I use hot glue without purple primer?

Me..... What do you think?

Silence is golden!!


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe it un-purple primer. You should of walked up and asked for his black light.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 3, 2011)

But not all ASTM F 656 primers are purple. Why is the color purple specified in the code? Is it better? How? They all meet the same ASTM standard.


----------



## Moscow (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a question will the piping function fine with out the purple primer, and did you look at the man specs for the glue because some of the blue gules out on the market do not require you to use primer. It has been my experience of not only being a pumber in the field for over 10 years but and inspector for 8 years that the bule gule with no primer holds better and longer then the clear glue with purple primer.

Just my 2 cents

Justin


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 3, 2011)

How would you know they used primer without some color?


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 3, 2011)

Or, the primerless glues need a different color...pink maybe?


----------



## Mac (Nov 4, 2011)

The PVC manufacturers know the products better than anyone, and they say the joints need primer. The purple color requirement is in the code so the CEO can verify that it was used.

So I'm told.......


----------



## north star (Nov 4, 2011)

** * * **

IMO, the purple primer is an indication that a primer has been used

and that each joint has been attentioned, ...not necessarily glued,

but at least has the primer [ purple ] on it......If there is no primer

[ purple or other easily identifiable color ], then the plumber and

inspector will need to go to each fitting to check it......The primer

is a definite time saver for the inspector, AND, it goes to

creating a positive relationship with the plumber and inspector.

The plumbers can no longer say, " ...of course we glued each and 

every joint........What, you don't trust me?"

Also, for the contractors that don't use the primer on the initial

installation, I will go around after them and spray paint the joints

and fittings that do not have the primer on it......I do this so the

plumber cannot come back and paint the primer on "after-the-fact".

And yes, they do this all the time [ around here ].

The purple primer is required for a reason!.......Use it on the 1st

installation or the 2nd or 3rd.......I cannot help it if your crew

cannot keep the primer off of the surrounding surfaces.

** * * **


----------



## Mule (Nov 4, 2011)

All good comments....

Moscow, I had the plumber go get the can of glue. The manufacturer refered to locally adopted codes. which is the 2009 IPC.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 4, 2011)

The plumber should have used ABS pipe, no requirement for purple primer!  

north star, best reasons for the use of purple primer so far that I've heard!

pc1


----------

